# My New 33 Gallon Long Tank with Marineland LED 48 inch.



## kesler123 (Oct 12, 2010)

Had to find a bigger home for my tetras as they are numbering almost 40 now. Going to get some more cardinals from Charles to make it an even 100... hehehe.


----------



## Tn23 (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice setup, I love the LED lights but how come they seem kind of dim? compared to say a T5HO or PC fixture?


----------



## Maxxxboost (Jun 29, 2010)

AWESOME!
Can't wait to see more pics


----------



## kesler123 (Oct 12, 2010)

Tn23 said:


> Nice setup, I love the LED lights but how come they seem kind of dim? compared to say a T5HO or PC fixture?


These lights actually light up most of the tank and is very bright. Its just noted from other members that because the light doesn't reach the full length of the tank, the sides are left dim.

Compared to my T8 they are dimmer as for the reason above but look really slick!


----------



## kesler123 (Oct 12, 2010)

Maxxxboost said:


> AWESOME!
> Can't wait to see more pics


Thanks Maxxboost, I believe it was you who gave me the inspiration to set up this tank!


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

That's a great looking tank! What are the dimensions? It is very attractively set up and the light is elegant.


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Very nice. I like the bare bottom too.

I also have a 33 Long with the same light fixture and I think it's just perfect for it.


----------



## danielna1141 (Aug 21, 2010)

im liking the simplicity of the tank. it looks great!


----------



## kesler123 (Oct 12, 2010)

thanks for the comments!

The dimensions are 48 x 13 x 12. Long as a standard 55 gallon, just not as high.


----------



## _TiDy_ (Apr 29, 2010)

awesome setup!


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

i like the looks of those 33 longs, very nice.


----------



## bingerz (Mar 3, 2011)

danielna1141 said:


> im liking the simplicity of the tank. it looks great!


yeah, +1....simple look, looks awesome!!


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

very nice lighting!

man that looks sweet..


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Love those LED's. I got 2 sets on my 125.


----------

